# Eight Winds of Chaos: Survivors



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Bronheim was a small town, located in the forest west of Carroburg, situated close to the river Reik. Life there was great, it's inhabitants all went about their buisness, lived with their famlies, it was a good life. However, all was not well, there had been a large pack of wolves killing livestock and pestering the farmers who lived in or around Bronheim. So one day you gathered up your weapons, and formed a group intent on hunting down and killing the wolves once and for all. All of the able men from Bronheim and it's surrounds took up arms, and set about hunting these wolves.

You set out at dawn, and it took half of the day to even find their tracks. Once that was done, it was a matter of following the tracks back to their lair, and disposing of the pests. Finally, nearing sundown you arrived at the lair, a pit that had been dug out from a hill in the forest, and went about taking care of the problem. Upon the journey home, a large pillar of smoke arose on the horizon, in the direction of the town and you could not help but feel that something was terribly wrong.

In a panic, the men of the town rushed back to Bronheim, fearing for their families lives. 'It was probably those damn orcs again, why don't thet just leave us in peace!' You all thought to yourselves, but when you finally made it back, what you saw told an entirely different story. The town had been utterly ransacked with not a villager left alive. In the middle of it all, fresh dripping with gore, were the most disgusting horrifying beasts you had ever layed eyes upon.

Strange, beast-like beings, sprouting long curved horns form their crowns, savage men from the north, wielding axes twice their size, and darkly regal knights, dedicated to chaos, heavily clad in forskaen armour, carrying out sacrifices to the dark gods. Without warning or care, you charge towards these villains, intent on taking your revenge for the death of loved ones and the destruction of your homes.

--

You fought like wild men, killing fierce warriors like they were mere babes. You drove them out, but not without taking significant losses yourself. For every one of them you killed, they took two of yours, but in the end, you still outnumbered them when they cut their losses and fled like weaklings.

As your senses return, it is only now that you think to take a closer look around the town and see if everyone has been killed and anything stolen. Sifting through the rubble, it seemed that there truly were none left alive. Even as you survivors gathered the dead, not everyone could be found.

Thorus and Dan, you and six other men search the remnants of the town and gather them in what remains of the center, where the priest Lucus Estellem speaks death rites over the bodies. Thorus, as you help the others, you are also searching for the bodies of your family. You've already found your wife and one child, but can see no trace of the other three.

Telion and Marik, while the other villagers gather the dead you both look through the burned out ruins of Telion's home. It had been large, and was used as an inn of sorts, and so the knight had been staying there. Telion, desperately you look for your family sword, still not understanding why you hadn't taken it with you and fearing the worse. Marik, you to search feverishly, having left the medallion behind when the villagers had asked you to help kill the wolves.

[Alright everyone, Thorus, you continue to search for your children, but it does not seem they are here. Lucus, though you continue to tend to the dead, you have noticed that something is amiss with Thorus. Dan, as you help gather more bodies, you notice Telion searching the rubble of his home. Marik and Telion, try as you might you can't find what your looking for,the question you must ask yourselves is what to do now.]


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Thorus was frantic now. Where were Eldric, Lyra and Saria? His eldest son and two daughters had not turned up with the dead of the town and he was now starting to lose it. Why him? Why after everything he had gone through already and everything he had done to help those around him had this happened to _him_? Tears began to fall from his eyes and down his face but he still made no sound as he hauled aside large pieces of rubble searching for his lost children. He was shaking now, this was almost too much to bear, first he had found his little son Erik dead in his smithie, a dagger in his hand, and had held his youngest and wept as if rivers were flowing from his eyes. Then he had seen his wife among the bodies outside in the center of the village burnt and hacked brutally. He had searched everywhere for his other children but to no avail. 

He let out a bellow as he threw another wooden beam aside in his search. He realized that his children were most likely taken, his daughters to become slaaneshi slaves and his son to be converted for he had gained his father's genes in size and strength. He stumbled back to his smithie and house and sat down on his anvil and wept openly for his family. His large shoulders heaved with every gasp, and his body was shaking badly now. Suddenly a steely ice cold core started to form inside of him, a determination and relentlessness that he had not had for a very long time. He stood up wiped his tears from his face and went to the back of his smithie and began to search for something. In a large hand crafted wooden case that he had hid in the stone blocks he found what he was looking for. He was already wearing his leather skirt and hauberk from his old days as a warrior and his large bear pelt to protect himself from the wolves but to do what he realized must be done he would need a right and proper weapon. 

He sat back down in the middle of his burnt out house and put the case on his knees and opened it gingerly. He stared down at his old warhammer before taking it in his meaty paws and putting the case down. Suddenly he heard a bark and saw his dog, Lupus, had found his way back to the town and home. The dog, sensing something was wrong, sat next to Thorus and set its large head on his lap looking up at him with loving eyes. Lupus was a wolf/hound mix and was very large, much like Thorus, but had the beautiful coat and blue eyes of the wolves. This made Thorus break down again and he sat there for awhile and wept as he held his dog's head in his hands and had his warhammer across his lap, wishing for someone to come take him out of this nightmare. 

He got up after awhile and made his way back to the center of the town, his dog following him faithfully. He nodded at Lucus the town priest before standing on top of a large pile of wood and shouting to all who could hear, *"Attention! Can I have your attention please!?" *He waited until it seemed like some of the survivors were listening before speaking again, *"I...."* he choked up a little before he could speak again, *"I have made up my mind on what I am to do. I know you are thinking 'what is he saying?' and I will tell you. We have nothing left here, our families are gone and dead and our homes are burned to the ground. I for one am not going to stay here anymore, already I have had to burry my wife and my youngest son, something a parent should never have to do. He was five! Still in the joy of childhood! But he was cut down in the only place he felt safe, his home! Where he thought his daddy would come to save him!" *Tears began to fall again down his face as he continued, *"But daddy didnt come in time.....and now as I burry them I learn that my other children are nowhere to be found at all, missing. Call me foolish but I have a hope that those bastard raiders were stupid enough to take them because now they will have me on their tails! I am going after the raiders and whoever wants to come with me can follow. I will need a good tracker, even though Lupus here is good enough he wont want to follow the stench of chaos, and some strong arms who are also yearning for vengeance. If you want to come with me I will be in my smithie getting what supplies I need before heading out." * He lept off the rubble pile and went to his smithie and began to gather what supplies he could find, a water canteen, a sack for hunted food, a robe that he put on over his armor and under his bear cloak to keep himself extra warm, and of course a tiny religious medallion. He began to make his way back to the town center to see who would follow him.


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

'How could it be? I placed my sword right here, it has always been here, above the fireplace throughout the generations of my family. It has not been moved in over 100 years. Marik have you seen my sword? He waited for the response but was not surprised to hear the reply was 'No'. It was at that moment that Thorus called to everyone, and Telion rushed outside. After hearing Thorus' proposal Telion walked over to him and said, 'The chaos scum has stolen that which is most dear to me, and I will get it back, I am with you my friend, though I will need a sword.'


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Lucus prayed to the spirits of Sigmar, Taal and Rhya as he layed each mangled body upon the ground face upwards their eyes staring at him with an accusatory gleam. Their blank eyes pierced his soul taunting him mocking him with their anguish. He found pain etched across every face, between the ruby red spatters of blood. He felt himself sinking to his knees and he looked up to the sky his eyes feeled with tears.

He looked at his reflection in the window misty and fragmented by the broken glass. He saw that he was alone. No family, no friends. He looked up and saw thorus the blacksmith picking through the dead bodies. He could see a slightly wild eyed stare and he moved forward to comfort him before Thorus gave a howl and sprang to his feet. He thought he saw a little nod in his direction, though he could not be sure. Thorus and Lucus had fought side by side sword and hammer combining to drive back the daemon invaders.

He listened to Thorus's speech his hands idly playing with Lupus's ears and decided to act. He moved towards the smithy Lupus at his side. He saw Thorus look up as he entered.
"Thorus there is nothing left for me in this town. I am alone, and the dead must be avenged. Elsor will be able to take over the priesthood. He show considerable talent. 
We hunt this night" snarled Lucus his hand resting on his sword hilt


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Thorus nodded at Telion and Lucas, "Thank you friends, come we must go back to the twon center to see who else will follow us." He began to make his way back to the town center, Lupus following faithfully at his heels.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

marik watched the survivors like a hawk, all the time keeping his hand on his scythe, he had searched for his medalion but had been angered when he could not find it, he had to admit he liked these villagers but they were not knights so he knew he would probaly come to blows over certain things. he turned away from the group and began to search for his medalion in the ruins of Bronheim, he started off in a small house, not much remained in there and he was suprised to see the walls still standing, he searched through it for a few minutes before moving on to another house which was slightely larger, he began his search hoping to find something. 

(i will leave it up to darkreever to decide if i find anything)


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Pick it up, don’t look at it, don’t think about it, and put on the pyre. That was all that Dan thought while he was gathering the dead. “we’ll at least they’re in a better place now, where has Telion gone? Wasn’t he supposed to help me?”

Thus Dan went to find Telion, he first went to see if the man went to what remained of his home. Dan found him frantically searching for something, and decided not to bother him, and went to his shop.

It didn’t exist; ash and wood were all that remained of the town’s meat house. The only thing that offered any hope was that the few remaining butcher knives that remained glistened in the sunlight, that and the place smelled of smoked ham.

After gathering what pathetic accessories that Dan could find, someone was giving a speech at the ruined town square and Dan ran to find out what was being said.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Thorus,making your way back to the center of Bronheim, you notice the knight, Marik, rummaging through a house. As odd as it seems, you ignore him and keep moving forward; making a note to find him before you head out. As you aproach, four of the men who had been moving bodies nod at you in aproval. It looked like several of the others had gathered, drawn by your earlier words and waiting for you to say something more. Before you have a chance to say anything though, your aproached by Dan, wondering what new problem had arisen.

Telion and Lucus, as Thorus heads back to the center, you two follow; Telion grabbing a sword from what remained of the smithie. It was nothing like the blade that was lost to you, but for now it would do. As you follow, you two also notice the knight Marik; curious to see what he is up to, and if he will help, you both enter the house and witness him all but ransacking the place.

Marik, as you tear the remains of the house apart, all you find is the body of a child, crushed beneath the collapsed support of the house. A sound from behind alerts you to the sound of someone or something else in the house.

Dan, just as you start to head towards Thorus's smithie shop, the burly man returns. A look in his eyes that tells you something is up, but what you do not know; having missed what he said minutes before. Walking up to him, you ask what has happened, aware of others gathering around you both, also wishing to know.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Lucus acknowledged Thorus's acceptance with a mere wave of his hand however he could feel his lips curling back in a snarl at the spinelessness of the villagers. 3 men, only 3 would not cow down. He knew he could rouse them, rouse their emotions, free their hatred from the shackles of fear. He turned to follow Thorus intending to return to the square when he heard a huge crash and he turned to see a man kneeling upon the ground rummaging through the rubble of a house. His curiosity intensified as the man yelled and he moved towards him, anouncing himself with a small cough. 
"Can i help you sir?"


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

marik looked around and saw the man standing there he scanned him with his eyes and simply said "no" he looked at what was left of the crushed child, he wondered for a moment who its family was and if they had survived would they seek revenge?. He walked over to the support beam and knelt down, he grabbed the side of it and with a heave began to lift it off the corpse, he struggled with it until finally pushing it away he picked up the broken body of the child, he began to make for the town centre at a run.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Thorus noticed that many of the villagers he had not seen during his speech were now crowding around him. He decided to just speak up here,* "For those of you who do not know by now I, Lucus and Telion are going after the raiders. I have invited others who wish to join us to come with us to seek revenge. My reason is personal, I fear they may have kidnapped three of my children and I will not stop until I have cut each one of them down. We chase cowards my friends! They ran from us as if a dragon were at their heels! The mighty warriors of chaos bested by a rabble of villagers! I have faith that we might, no that we WILL catch them and bring them to justice if it is the last thing I do in my life. If you are to accompany us then I suggest you gather what warm clothes, weapons and armor you can and meet us at the town center, as soon as everyone is ready to move out we move out. Any questions? No? There are a few spare weapons in my smithie but they are few. Once again we will be readying ourselves in the town center. Remember hatred is powerful weapon if used properly." *and with that he made his way to the town center to await any others who would accompany them on this hunt. Once there he turned towards Dan, *"Will you be accompanying us my good friend? I will gladly have you come with us, your strength will be invaluable. I doubt any of these others could hack away as much wood as you or I or do any of the other heavey lifting we will need to do to stay alive in the wild, plus your skill with meat will keep us alive for quite awhile. There is that knight though, Marik was it? I cannot remember but if we can get him to come with us then we will most assuredly take these chaos bastards by surprise and give them a good thrashing. We should speak with him before we leave."* Lupus barked lightly as Thorus stopped scratching his ear, as if to say why did you stop. He starred off for a few seconds lost in thought.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Edward, as Thorus makes his speach to the other villagers, you are amongst them and are left with a choice. You can stay here, and try to rebuild, or you can join Thorus in the hunting of the raiders. You have no ties with Thorus, no family in Bronheim, but the man's children have been taken and there is still yet a chance they live.

Thorus, you head to the center of town (note that I mean the dead center of town, not a town center; simple mistake) with five other villagers following in your wake. You know that priest Lucus and Telion will come as well, so all you need do is wait for them to return, or you could seek out that knight Marik. Walking over to Dan, you ask him if he has seen the knight, or if he had had left.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Edward shook the overturned cabinet lightly, picking up the small boxes that fell out and placing them in his pack. He shifted the entire thing, and picked up his rifle, making sure the fall hadn't destroyed the intricate mechanisms he'd attached to the side. He wore his experiment armor, with a few pieces of plate layered over it from the forge half of his workshop. He brushed ash off his helmet and put it on, shaking his head sadly. Edward threw the clockwork rifle over his shoulder and walked to the sound of a man's voice in the town's center.

"-should speak with him before we leave." said the man, Edward just catching the back half of the sentence. He looked around. 

"You need a gun?" he asked calmly, gesturing with the rifle.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Lucus was not offended by the knights short speech and watched him sprint with the body of the child. The corpses head lolled pitifully with every step as if wracked with a twisted daemonic laughter, as the gash upon his neck opened and closed like a second mouth as the knight faded into the milling crowd.

He stumbled a few steps before succumbing to the impulse and allowing his knees to give way as he spewed upon the ground horrified by the brutality of the raiders. He wretched as his arms spasmed uncontrollably. He knelt there trembling as anger filled his weary arms with new strength and he struggled to his feet ignoring the slight spasm in his left leg that attempted to drag him to the ground.

He hated those that had ripped lives from bodies,shredded the necks of the innocent with detestable vehemence leaving them limp and without dignity upon the ground. However he hated himself most, for if he had not allowed himself to become trapped within civilisation those children would not have died. Bears would have come from the hills, horses would have bucked and kicked whilst tree roots would have erupted from the Earth strangling, holding, shredding.

He had lost the powers of Taal and Rhya to the comforts of civilisation and had paid the price and so as he stood alone and trembling he vowed to avenge those that he had failed. He fingered the hilt of the sword in his left hand and flung it away in the horror of realisation. He had cast away his staff, the staff gifted to him by nature. The base treachery of it sickened him and he felt himself wretch even as he sprinted towards his ruined home his long robe flying behind him


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Thorus stopped in the center of the town and turned as the young man who had set up shop as a blacksmith approached him, _"You need a gun?" _the man asked him. Thorus smiled at the man and put his meaty hand on his shoulder, *"Yes we are. Thank you for your bravery."* He turned toward the villagers that had followed him and saw Lucus running off in a flurry. He wondered what the problem was but he had bigger things on his mind, he needed to find that knight Marik. He turned and saw a spiked pole reaching over one of the buildings still standing. He motioned for the rest of the ment to follow him and as they got closer the smell of chaos was horrendous. When they turned the corner many of them vomited including him at the sight in front of them, the banner that the raiders had carried with them was apparently left here as a sign. Thorus recovered first and grabbed a burning piece of wood and, covering his eyes, walked over to the banner and set it on fire. The man that was flayed across it screamed in pain and the villagers rushed back to the center of the town to escape its death throws. Thorus walked over to the graves he had ade for his wife, Fiona, and their youngest son Erik. Silent tears came down his face as he remembered them before he had left to go hunt the wolves and then only coming back to find their dead bodies. The fire in his heart burned ever brighter now and he vowed he would get his other children back and he would kill whoever took them, even with his bare hands if he had to. The sound of armored feet sprinting toward them broke him out of his reverie as he saw Marik carrying a dead child running toward them.


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

'It certainly feels different' he muttered to himself,'and look it isn't even sharp, I'll have to go fix that', but before he could go find the blacksmith he heard the sound of Marik approaching. 'Do you want me to take the body my friend?, I belief Thorus wishes to speak with you'


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

"Will you be accompanying us my good friend? I will gladly have you come with us, your strength will be invaluable. I doubt any of these others could hack away as much wood as you or I or do any of the other heavy lifting we will need to do to stay alive in the wild, plus your skill with meat will keep us alive for quite awhile…” spoke Thorus.

Looking back at smoldering ruin of his livelihood, thinking on what he should do. ‘Well, they don’t know how to handle food, and there’s nothing keeping me here. I had no family anyways, plus all the towns folk will just be terrified and solemn for a long time. That’s not a place where I want to be.’ ”…yes Thorus, I’ll help you find your children. May Sigmar bear witness, I will die in the attempt if I cannot return them to you…oh and that knight wandered off over there he might be a help. He was carrying something but I do not know what it was, I just hope that it wasn't another friend.”


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

marik noticed the group and put the body down on the floor, he walked over to them and scanned each one, he had to admit each villager was quite impressive, he was shocked that anyone survived and said in his deep voice "what is going on here then?". As he awaited a answer he remembered his training to become a knight and a ancient tale he had once heard of a city holding out against thousands of chaos warriors.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Edward checked the sights of his weapon, zooming in on the shattered remains of a house down the street. Satisfied, he leaned on the rifle and sighed heavily, the devastation finally beginning to sink in.

"I'm going for revenge." he said. "The smith's lost a fair few of his children. He's going for them. I can't tell you about the others, but I suspect they've their own reasons. Care to join us?"


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Thorus nodded at Edward's words, *"Indeed, we are going to hunt down the bastards who attacked us and stole my children. I would greatly appreciate it, as I am sure the others would, if you came with us." * He saw that Telion was still in his smithie and yelled for him to come over to them. (sorry for doing this zond) As Telion approached he lifted up the blade and Thorus realized it was quite blunt, he reached in his pack and handed Telion a whetstone,* "Here, take this. To sharpen the blade put some snow on it, becuase we dont have much water, to wet the blade. Then use this to sharpen it, it is the best one I have and should work quickly."*


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Lucus sprinted into the house ignoring the stench of chaos that filled his nostrils. He saw the staircase had collapsed and he climbed the rubble before pulling himself to the upper floor. He staggered into his bed room and scrabbled under the bed for the chest that contained his staff....


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

marik looked the man named thorus in the eyes and said "i will join you on your quest for i too have to my own agenda" he nodded before turning and walkng over to a nearby wall, he leaned against it and let himself slump down to the floor, he held his head in his hands he remembered the battle where he had killed many before finally closing his eyes and taking a rest.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Thorus nodded, *"Alright then it seems now that everybody is ready. All we need to do is wait for Lucus, Edward can you go and get him please, he is most likely at his house. Tell him that we will be on the outskirts of the town near the edge of the forest where the bastards fled. Once you two get there we will set out, my guess is that they fled to somewhere defensible where they could rest, which in my mind would be the cave systems not too far from here. Of course if we find foot prints though we will follow those. All right everyone lets move out!"* He turned and began to make his way to the edge of town.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Edward walked down the street, turning into Lucus' house. He scrabbled up the destroyed staircase, cursing at the armor he'd been so quick to take, and walked into the bedroom. 

"We're leaving. Come on." he told Lucus, and walked back to the staircase, leaping down. He landed badly and fell, cursing again. A thin beam broke under his weight and he climbed to his feet, making his way to the point outside the town Thorus had specified.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Thorus was waiting now at the edge of town with the others that were going with them. It was going to be cold tonight, he could feel it in his bones, he was glad he had brought his bear cloak with him. Lupus sat next to him as they both stared out into the woods as if watching something, indeed Thorus was sure that something was not right in these woods anymore. Lupus's nose lightly sniffed the air and sneezed and went back to sniffing again. Thorus turned to the men who were following him now, *"Alright, as soon as the priest and the other smith get back we move out. No stopping until we absolutely cnat go on anymore and NEED the rest. I feel as if something is amiss in the forest but we are chasing warriors of chaos so ignore the feelings of paranoia and fear that you get, let your hatred for them and your desire for revenge fuel you! We will stop at nothing until all of them are dead! Eat now what you can and rest a bit for once Lucus and Edward return we leave and I don't plan on stopping for awhile."* He let them all talk and relax for a little while so he could think. How was he going to do this? He couldnt believe this many people were following him, he would have to use the skills taught to him when he fought for the Empire. Do not let anyone know you are doubtful, you must show extreme confidence and they will follow....but all he cared about was getting his children back if the chaos bastards even had them. He clenched his fists as he pictured his wife and their little son Erik before he had left to go hunt for the wolves, *"I will avenge you...Sigmar be my witness..."* he muttered to himself, Lupus giving a little bark as if to take the oath with him.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Edward stepped into the group of people, tightening the straps on his gear. He tapped each of his pockets, making sure he had enough spare shells for the rifle. He loosened the shortsword in it's scabbard, but silently comforted himself he wouldn't have to use it. 

"The priest is coming." he said smoothly. He ran a finger over the rifle's scopes, his face twisting in disapproval as it came away dusty. He sat on a rock and began to wipe the weapon down.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Thorus, as the others follow you to the edge of town, several clap you on the back, showing that they support and will follow you. As you keep yourself busy with Lupus, he senses something and his fur goes on end, a snarl on the dogs face.

Edward, as you sit and wipe your weapon, something makes a noise from behind you; before you can even turn you are knocked to the ground with a heavy weight pinning you down.

Marik, Dan, and Telion, as you three wait for priest Lucus to join the rest of the survivors, something jumps on top of Edward. A howl pierces the air and three more wolves, caked in patches of blood like the one on top of Edward, run out from the forest. One villager gives a cry before two more wolves jump him, one tearing out his throat before he can do anything.


Lucus, as you rummage for the staff, you find the case you are looking for, but even as you do a howl pierces the air from the direction where the warband had fled.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Thorus let out a bellow before drawing out his warhammer and charging the wolf that was on top of Edward. He swung the huge weapon, hittin it square in the face and knocking it off of the startled smith who he pulled to his feet. Lupus immediately jumped the wolf that Thorus had hit and snapped his jaws around its neck, a sickening snap resounding around the open area as the wolf's bones cracked under the dog's jaws. As Thorus helped pull Edward to his feet and wolf jumped him and they tumbled to the ground, *"I killed a bear with my bear hands and I will kill you!" *he yelled as he thundered a meaty fist into the wolf's face one, two, three times before its jaw finally snapped off. He took its head in his hands and broke its neck before standing and seeing that yet more wolves had attacked the group.* "Stick together!" *he yelled, *"They will perish more quickly if we stick together!"* He charged the nearest wolf, his warhammer raised high and ready to strike.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

As Lucus reached for the case he heard a howl from the edge of the village followed by the wild piercing scream of a dying man. Lucus snatched up the case and tucked it under his arm he heard another howl and the sound of a wolf in pain. He stumbled on the rubble as he lept towards the door. He sprinted through the milling crowd in time to see Thorus charging over the body of a dead wolf and he screamed in desperation
"Stop, please let me speak to them." 
he turned to the largest and strongest wolf and knelt to the snarling beast raising a hand as too a dog. Its fur bristled in anger and he saw its back legs tensing to spring.
HE allowed his blue eyes to meet the wolfs fiery eyes and he allowed a long howl to render itself from his throat followed by two short barks. The wolf advanced and Lucus crooned gently preparing to throw himself backwards if one made for his throat. He felt beads of sweat on his forehead as the wolf advanced ever closer its eyes still fixed on him. He howled a long cry that he had learnt was a plea for acceptance, the cry of brotherhood, and it emerged from his lips without a stutter. He waited for the wolf to react concentration etched across his face as the howl for brotherhood burst from his lips once more.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Edward stood shakily, stammering a thanks under his breath. A wolf leapt at him and he swung the rifle in a short arc, throwing it back. He cocked the weapon and fired twice, blowing holes the size of his fists into the creature. It yowled and toppled, blood pooling around it.


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

Telion charged towards the nearest wolf which charged back towards him. As Telion began to swing his sword the wolf jumped over the blade and before Telion could react he felt it's fangs plunge deep into his neck. Telion twisted and threw the wolf off him before stabbing the beast three times in the body his sword glowing a faint red as he powered it up with his magic. The beast's dead body twitched and that was reason enough to continue his attack for Telion and his sword was wrapped in a magic fire as he plunged down once more. Falling to his knees as the wolf burnt in Telion's magical flames he screamed, 'Help me, I was been injured' and he held a cloth to his next waiting for assistance.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

marik spun his scythe above his head and skewered a wolf with it, he turned to the others and said "are you all ok?" before looking back towards to area they had come from, he sighed and said "i hope theres not any more of those things in there" and began to stretch his muscles, he clicked his fingers then began to remember when he was training, he went over to telion and helped him up saying "now i suggest you take it easy".


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Thorus stood watching the last wolf left that Lucus seemed to be having a staring contest with. He knew the priest believed he coult control things in the wild, but Thorus thought this was suicide clearly these were not your everyday wolves. Lupus stood by his right leg and they both watched the wolf intently waiting for it to jump the priest because, if it did, then it wouldnt even make it through the air before it was dead.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

[Alright, from now on post your actions and I will be the one who tells what they do or do not do. Some of you might be big and skilled, but you do not know what I have planned after all...]

As Lucus held the wolf in a stair, it seemed that the beast was about to back off, until gunfire from Edwards rifle rang through the air and broke the priests concentration. The wolf lunged and toppled the priest before dashing back into the woods, the five others of its pack laying dead around you; it seemed that earlier you had killed many of the wolves, but not all had been present.

Looking around, you see that several of you have sustained injury and to move onward now would put them at risk. You don't like it, but it seems as though fate has forced you twelve survivors to wait until morning.

Unwilling to remain in town though, you all set up a fire just within the woods; some villagers drifting off into fitful sleep while others find themselves unable to slumber right away.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Lucus heard a gun fire and suddenly he felt himself bowled over however the jaws that could of ripped out his throat never came
the wolf gave a short bark before dissapearing into the woods
Amicus angrily leapt to his feet and turned to Edward 
"Cant you silence that thing, you almost got me killed"
he spat into the dirt at his feet looking at the wounded.
He turned to Thorus. 
"We cant move them tonight. Lets camp here, ill go scout around a bit see whether i can pick up a trail, give us a quicker start in the morning
He bent down and opened the case which contained......
(OOC reever, please decide if the staff is their)


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Thorus nodded at the priest's words, they couldnt move the injured, they would have to stay with the rest of the town once the group moved out. As some of their group fell asleep and Lucus went to scout out the area Thorus sat himself on a tree stump that stared into the woods and began to clean his warhammer, Lupus coming and lieing down beside him with a hurumph. He was trying to think of logical places that the chaos warband would try to hide and came up with a few, there was the cave systems but then again that was where the wolves had been, then there was a sort of ruined tower thing that looked like it had seen better days but it didnt seem big enough. Those two places were south and east of where they were now which means that the chaos warband was most likely not at those two locations. They would be heading north naturally, what was north in these lands? he though to himself. He scratched his head as he tried to remember some scrap of knowledge he knew he had deep in his head.
(OOC: ill leave it up to darkreever what i remember, this should be fun)


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

while Dan wasn't that much of a help with the wolves, they dodged all of his attacks, he knew that they would need food and warmer clothing and began gutting the dead wolves. after several were already finished and were being cooked, Dan took a long sigh and began a delicate process of turning the hide into winter cloaks for the men who came with Thorus. Wondering if he did enough today, fearing that he hadn't.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Edward shakily prodded the wolf with his rifle. The creature didn't move, and Edward breathed a sigh of relief. He brushed a spot of blood off his armor and clicked two bullets into the now short clip. Satisfied, he replaced the clip and cocked the rifle. He sat across from Thorus on a smooth rock and set his rifle and helmet next to him, taking a drink from the wineskin around his belt. He offered the smith the wineskin.

"Some start, eh?" he said.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Thorus was snapped out of his deep thought and took the wineskin, nodding his agreement. He didnt want to drain the whole thing but he had to admit it was some good wine, after he was done he handed it back to Edward, *"Edward isnt it? You're new in town arent you? I usually like to get well aquainted with new people but i havent really had the chance to get to know you. Where are you from?"* Thorus shifted on his seat a little still trying to remember what lied northwards of here that the chaos band could be headed to.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Lucus, you open the case to find exactly what you are looking for; however your patrol proves to be less than helpful, doing little more than allow you to pass on the time.

Thorus, you remember an abandoned camp to the west, where you and six others had been forced to abandon when wolves attacked. There was also rumours from some of the hunters of a monster lurking in that part of the woods, but who knows if such a thing was little more than a spook tale. To the North would lie another town, somethign the warband would likely do to avoid. West would be the best choice, you think, before returning your attention to those around the fire with you.

Everyone else, you continue to go about your business; keeping occupied or sleeping away the night.

[Next update will bring about morning, and the start of your search.]


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Lucus returned from the surroundings having found little however he felt comforted by his presence in the wild once more. The staff felt firm in his hand and a warmth ran through his hand.
He saw Thorus and Edward sitting together and he joined them leaning on a rock
"Nothing to report. They have covered there tracks well"


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Thorus smiled as he remembered the old camp ground,* "I believe I have our first destination my friends, we will tell the rest of our band in the morn. I remember an old camp ground that we had used while hunting the wolves not far from here. I believe we should check there first and see if we can find any sign of those bastards, then from there we should go west, I doubt they came across the frazen wastes and they would do well to avoid the town up north, so they will most likely be heading towards the sea. That is where we can cut them off." *He smashed his fist into his hand to emphasize his last sentence.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Edward reattached the skin to his belt, and shifted slightly, moving the bayonet attached to his thigh.

"That sounds like a plan, my friend." he said lightly. "As to your other question, I am from Nuln, originally. The College of Engineering didn't like my... eccentric... nature. I was basically banished out here to do my own inventing. This is my favorite."

He picked the rifle from his side and spun in with practiced skill. "She's a beauty. The Empire was worried about wasting bullets, though. Cheap imbeciles. A few more repeaters and maybe the Storm wouldn't have been so hard."

Edward put the rifle carefully against the rock and picked up his helmet, cradling the metal shell. The steel was cold against his hands, but he felt better holding it. A sword-and-cog insignia glistened on the side. 

"So, what about you? Where do you come from?"


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Thorus stiffened at Edward's question but he answered anways, *"I came from a town far north from here, quite possibly one the Empire's farthest reaching settlements. Like all towns on the fringe the Empire never really kept track of us, only sending a representitive by so often to make sure we were still there. My father was the town smith but at an early age when I had started to hit puberty we were attacked by a chaos warband not so unlike the one we are chasing now, I was the only one to survive. I hunted for myself for awhile until a wanderer found me and took up raising me, he taught me the secrets of shaping metal that I know now but not long after I came to manhood we were attacked again and fled south. But before he could make it he was shot down by the enemy arrows and I barely made it myself, but I survived. Due to my size I joined the local army regiment and then I eventually ended up here in Bronheim when I finally knew it was time to settle down."* He took a deep breath, relaxing realizing that he had said quite a lot at the moment. He patted Lupus on the head as the big dog lazily put its head on his lap.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

The night creeps on and slowly the rays of dawn break through the sky. It is time to move on before you all lose any possible sign of the warband. Thorus, Telion, Dan, Edward, Lucus, and Marik; you along with six other villagers all mount up on what horses you could find and begin your trek Westward, the direction the warband had fled Bronheim in.

The forest is thick, and goes on seemingly forever; but eventually, as the sun begins to reach its highest point from what you can tell, you make it to the abandoned camp grounds. From first glance you would hardly be able to tell that this place had been anything other than forest had you not been here before.

Getting off your horses, you all begin to search for some sign of the warband having been here amongst the fallen trees. One thing that stands out in this relative clearing is the carcass of some big and old animal, headless and its fur removed; the creature appears to sport fresh wounds not made by animals.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Thorus covered his nose as he got closer to what looked like a bear but he could be very wrong due to how mangled the corpse was. What else was that big though? Lupus had decided to stay away from the stench and was sitting next to Thorus's horse. The wounds were most certainly not made from and animal and what would want to skin the thing? He immediately realized that the warband must have passed through here he turned and shouted to the others who were surveying the scene, *"I believe they have been through here my friends! The wounds on this animal suggest it, not only that but only the foul bastards of chaos would bother to cut its head off and skin it for their rituals!"* He began to walk around and look more closely for other clues.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Edward took a cautious step closer, his eyes tearing up from the smell of the creature. He examined the wounds.

"Yeah. These are too deep for trappers or fur traders. Got to be Warriors."

He ran a glove over the drying flesh.

"It's new. The scavs haven't started to pick it apart yet. Maybe, a day or two ahead?"


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Thorus scratched his chin under his massive beard and thought for a moment._ They were a day/two days behind the scum, good time really. Not only that but apparently this bear had given them a problem for them to desecrate its body so, which meant they were in small numbers five or four maybe but certainly downwards of ten. Maybe they wont head to the west, to the ocean....hhmmmm.....wouldnt they need more to be able to work with one of thier ships?_ Thorus turned to Edward, *"How many of them would be needed to steer one of their ships? Certainly ten and up no? It is the beginning of winter time at the moment and as far as I know the northern seas dont take kindly to people who try to navigate them."* He had another reason for not wanting to turn west now, because it was the beginning of winter it was naturally colder and also the seas in the northwest would be terrifyingly cold there, he doubted many of the villagers would survive, but that was the way it seemed the chaos band was going, so first they would have to stop by the nearest village to the west and get supplies to aide themselves for Thorus knew not many would want to brave the cold icy beaches.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Edward shrugged. "Depends on the ship I guess. I'm not good with boats, really. A small single-mast, one or two at most. Goes up from there. But with the wind it's probably more."


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Dan sat watching the conversation from his horse. He trotted the mare towards the dead beast, noticeably at its neck. "Well, for sure an axe lopped its head off. Nothing natural can make those marks along its neck..." Then realizing that the conversation has already past this point and that it was now common knowledge that the warband killed the creature. "Well, a small ship can be crewed undermanned...but going north, in those terrible winter seas, I wouldn't chance it." So that takes out the sea - and therefore any westward advance, south is where we came from - doubt that they'd go back there, easterly are the dwarves territories - would they go that way or north. Those are the two choices in my mind...what do you think?"


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Thorus thought on Dan's words,* "Aye my friend North is where they would go if the seas are not an option, which in my mind they wouldnt be. Well if we are to follow them north we will still need supplies to help us pull through the cold so we should stop at the nearest village."*


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Further searching reveals to you tracks leading North, confirming suspicions that the warband had indeed gone in that direction. As you all resaddle up and make to leave, something comes crashing through the trees on the edge of the camp, slamming into one of the villagers and tossing him into a tree with a bone shattering crunch.

Rearing up on its hind legs, you all get a good look at a monster of a bear, easily three times the size of a normal one. Landing back on all four legs, it roars before charging towards Thorus, Edward, and Dan as all eleven members of the group are caught off guard.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Thorus dove out of the way as the massive bear charged at them. *"Attack its flanks! Get behind it and cut itw tendons!"* He yelled before charging the bear himself his warhammer swinging toward its head.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

marik spun too face the enemy, it was a huge monstrasity easily the size of a small dragon, he grabbed his scythe and jumped from his horse, roaring as he went, the bear looked at him and opened its mouth, spit flew out as it roared and marik lept forward his scythe raised above his head.........


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Edward dropped back as the creature smashed into their midst, bringing up the rifle smoothly. His finger tightened on the trigger, and the knight jumped in front of him, brandishing the scythe. Edward swore and dropped the gun as the creature smashed through them, dropping the rifle and pulling the shortsword from it's sheath. As the beast passed over him he held it up, looking away more in fear then skill. A gout of blood poured out, dousing the engineer, as the bear impaled itself, driving Edward into the dirt as it came back down, pressing on the blade. It roared, more angry then hurt.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Lucus struggled to remain upright as his horse reared in fear. He saw the bear rash through his comrades and he wheeled the horse about raising his staff high. He prayed to Taal and Rhya that it would work this time and he reached out with his mind. He felt everything become more significant felt the winds of nature call out to him. He became part of it, for the first time in years he became at one with nature once more. 

He reached out towards the bear and felt its mind raving and kicking. He spoke to it whispered through the winds of magic. Begged it to relax, calm. He continued to whisper as it turned and began to rush towards the group. He continued to whisper and felt the beasts mind tremble slightly as it charged.......


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

[Probably be a little helpful if I gave you guys an update wouldn't it...]

As Thorus swung his hammer, the bear charged forward, taking the blow in its side with a crack before opening its mouth and catching Marik. With a flick, the knight is sent through the air before hitting the ground, scythe hitting the ground some distance away. Still running forward, the bear jumped on top of Edward, his short blade biting deep into its chest as it bore down on him.

Lucus, you reach out to the bear's mind; your plea's and words have soem affect, stopping the creature moments before it crushed Edward. Through all of the anger and rage, you could feel a sadness borne of losing a mate, and something else. However, despite this knowledge, it was taking every ounce of energy to keep the creature from furthering its attack; and that included moving or speaking to the others.

Thorus, you hit the bear with your weapon, but your instead of hitting the head, you hit the bears side as it bashes the knight out of the way and pounces on Edward with Lucus standing his ground before the creature. What the priest is doing, you do not know, but if something is not done then Edward will be killed!

Edward, the giant bear bore down on you, one paw on your horse, pinning your leg to the ground. You prayed to Sigmar for a miracle, as your sword lay buried in the creatures hide, you notice your gun out of the corner of your eye, but can you get it?


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Thorus let out a bellow, sounding like some primordial being, and jumped on the bear's back. He had killed a bear this size before and he would do it again. He smashed his hammer into the back of its head to stun it then threw it to the side and wrapped his arms around its burly neck. The bear rolled off of Edward and began to try and toss him off of its back but he hung on and the two of them began to wrestle giving the others time to react.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Thorus, you leap on the bear's back and smash it head with your hammer, bringing its attention back from Lucus and towards you as you attempt to get your arms around it; but the creature is to big and tosses you to the ground. Before you even have a chance to do anything, a blinding pain rips through your leg and you are once again tossed through the air before once again landing on the ground.

Lucus, as you continue to hold the bear back, Thorus attacks and clubs the bear in the head. The mental blowback throws you off your feet before the bear goes into a berserk rage. You roll to the side in time to witness the animal pick Thorus up with a leg in its mouth and toss him away. There would be no way to calm the creature at this point, it was kill or be killed.

Edward, before you could do anything more, something makes the bear rage further and ignore you; giving you the chance to get your gun and free your leg from the horses crushing weight.

Marik, as your vision swims back into focus, something heavy lands on top of you. A trickle of blood begins to pool near your armoured face, and the sound of the bear getting closer makes you all the more aware of the danger of the situation.

The rest of you finally react, as the bear moves towards the downed Thorus and Marik, and charge at the bear to try and bring it down, and keep it from killing either of the men.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Thorus moaned as he rolled off of whoever he had landed on. His leg hurt, badly, and it looked like it would need some serious stitching if they got out of this alive. His move had been stupid, why he had thought that he was as quick as he was when he was young he had no idea but he obviously wasn't and he had payed the price. At least he had gotten the bear away from Edward, that boy wouldn't know how to use a sword if it moved his arm itself, and hopefully given the men some time to react. After all that had been his plan in the first place. He saw his hammer right on his left and grasped it in his meaty hands and pulled himself up using the tree he was next to to help. The bear was raging all over the place now, _if we don't kill this thing soon one of us will definately die_, he thought to himself.

He propped himself up against the tree and winced as his thigh screamed in pain, it was deep, but not enough to stop him totally. He flexed all of his massive muscles and brought his hammer up in the ready stance and prepared himself to face down this crazed creature.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Edward rolled, grabbing his rifle and forgetting all about the sword still jammed in the creature's innards. He made a mental note somewhere to avoid bears at all costs, and ran to Thorus, propped against the tree. He looked over the smith and handed him a flask of absinthe.

"It'll help the pain." said Edward over the din. He stood up, facing away from the smith, and aimed down the scope of the long rifle. The bear swung it's head, and suddenly everything seemed to move in slow motion. 

Edward pulled the trigger on the rifle.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Lucus felt drained as he crumpled against the tree, blown back by the bears anger. The bear reared in rage and he saw Thorus flung to the side. He heard a gunshot and a roar from bear and he was thrown back again as he reached out to the bears mind. Drained and shaking he stood as the bear advanced on the crumpled knight.

He saw deadly anger in the eyes off the bear but he saw it stagger slightly, whether from exhaustion or from Edwards shot he did not know, and he charged forward swinging the staff with all his might at the bears head desperately trying to distract it from the dazed knight


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Marik was in pain. Alot of pain. He felt as though his body was broken but knew if he didnt move he would end up the bears next feast, he pulled himself forwards and lifted himself up, he turned and saw the bear looming over him, drawing his shortsword he circled it and slowly began too back off, he decided he would leave it something too remember him by and threw his blade into the bears back.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Marik, you throw your blade at the bear, and completely miss it just as Edward fires off a shot right next to you.

Lucus, as you and several other survivors charge the bear, you just barely dive out of the way before having a sword lodge itself in your head and a gunshot pierces the air.

Edward, you fire at the bear and hit it dead in an eye; the animal staggers for a moment, the bullet having traveled deep, before slumping to the ground.

Thorus, as the bear hits the ground, the pain in your leg flares up once again and forces you back tot he ground.Amongst the other cuts and bruises, your leg has received the worst of the damage dealt to you. The bear's teeth punched several large holes in your leg, each one still bleeding and making you feel weak.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

OOC: im guessing the bear is dead

Thorus slumped to the ground, his leg in immense pain. He cussed loudly as he tore off a piece of his undershirt and wiped the wound clean and then bound it in another piece of his shirt after cleaning it with the alcohol Edward had given him. He had tied it extremely tight but if he wanted the bleeding to stop he needed to put pressure on the wound. He motioned for Edward to help him up and he did letting Thorus prop himself up against the tree, he took another few swigs from Edward's flask and gave it back. His leg was on fire and shot like tendrils through his whole leg when he tried to walk but he had had worse and would pull through it. He winced as Lupus appeared and leaned down to pet the dog who was now wimpering. He looked at Edward, *"Well that was fun." *He chuckled and began to limp toward the bear to get a better look. He would get through this pain in his leg, for his children.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Edward wiped the gunpowder from his face, a consequence of shooting the clockwork rifle quickly.

"If you say so." he replied, taking the flask back from Thorus. "Sword's a foot into it's guts and didn't even slow it down."

He planted a boot on the bear's stomach and yanked the sword from the carcass with a wet _shlup_ noise, wiping it off on the bear's fur.

"Damned lucky shot, though." said Edward. He rubbed a thumb against the bear's eye, a single star-shaped hole going through it's skull. "I'm going to go ahead and claim that was skill."

He leaned on the rifle, suddenly feeling the pain and weariness that came after a battle. 

"Well, how hard can a Warrior be after a bear the size of a cottage?"


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Thorus bent over to examine the dead bear's eye socket, *"Damned good shot lad." *he said, agreeing with Edward. He stood up wincing as pain shot through his leg again,* "Well it's obvious that those bastards fought one of these things too from the looks of that other corpse," *he pointed at the skinned animal a little ways away,* "And from how beat up we got, and we have a lot more people, im sure they will be looking to resupply soon. There are some villages to the east and fewer still to the west, I say we try and find a river so we can drink and clean our wounds." * He winced as he poked his leg.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Lucus threw himself to the ground as a sword flashed past his head and his stroke went awry. He saw the bear crumple and fall. He moved past the others to the side of the bear
He saw the corpse of the other bear and understanding flooded him
He knelt and prayed to Taal and Rhya that the bears spirit would find peace now it had been reunited with its mate.
"The bear killed by chaos was the mate of this bear. Its fury was simply passion"
A tear rolled down his cheek
"Their is no stronger emotion than love. Its anger was fresh they are not far ahead of us?"
He turned to thorus bending to stroke lupus's ears
"What do we do now?"
"Do we ride tonight or wait for the morning"


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

OOC: thought i had posted after deathbringer but i guess not

Thorus looked at Lucus, *"We find a water source to clean ourselves and our wounds and refresh and then move out after some rest. I need to clean this some more."* He pointed at his wounded leg before whistling for his horse, *"Do you know of any sources of water around here? Lakes, rivers, streams? I know rivers are all over the place in the north because of the snow melting and the like but I am not familiar with this part of the land."*


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Marik had collected his scythe and his short sword, the latter had completly missed when he had thrown it at the monstorous bear. He walked over too join the rest of the group and looked at Thorus's wound saying "i am not sure if there is any water around although i would be sure that if we looked around we would stumble upon some" he leaned on his scythe and closed his eyes for a few moments.


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

Telion walked back into the clearing as Marik finished his sentence, 'Well it looks like I missed the fun, and if I remember correctly there is a small river just to the west of here, it couldn't take more than 15 minutes to reach on horses'


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

_"I'm afraid that river dried up weeks ago my friends."_ A voice called out. Looking for the source, you see three figures on horseback aproaching the grounds, not more from Bronheim, someone else entirely. Two were slender, the one on the left heavily robed with his face concealed. The one on the right was broad powerful, a spear held in one hand. The last of them, the man in the lead, he to was slender and carried about him a strange air of confidence and mystery. _"Survivors of Bronheim, I know of the fate of your homes and am sorry to see it. If any of your enemies still yet live, then I implore you to stop your foolishness and move on with your lives." _His words echoing throughout the trees.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Edward stepped around the dead bear, the rifle over his shoulder. He was naturally curious, a necessary component of his profession, but he didn't like the man at some level for saying their quest was a mistake. 

"And who are you to say what should happen, traveler? Do you have any proof?"


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

_"No my friend, I do not have any proof beyond my word."_ The man answered Edward with a smile on his face. Getting off his horse, the burly man said whispered something you couldn't make out, and the one on foot shook his head. _"My apologies survivors, I should introduce myself. My name is Jonanus Prask, witch hunter Jonanus Prask. My companions are Felix Turien and Walen Kleindst."_ As the last words leave Prasks mouth he pulls a pendeant from around his neck. It is a small silver trinket showing the crown of the Emperor with two warhammers held within.

All of you take a step back, for the witch hunters are supposedly only legend. Men with the authority of Elector counts, given that power by the Emperor himself to roam the Empire and root out its enemies. The stories spoken of witch hunters told of them being the law itself and no one save the Emperor was safe from their grasp. To see one in the flesh proved that not only were they real, but any number of the stories of them could be true as well.

_"Now my dear friend, when a man gives you his name it is only polite to give yours in return; lest you wish to insult."_ He said to Edward, eyes of blue all but boring into the rifleman. _"And are you the leader of this group?"_ He added before waiting for a response.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

The engineer shifted slightly, uncomfortable in the presence of the witch hunter.

"Edward Cooper, sharpshooter and inventor, of Nuln." he responded slowly. "And no, I don't count myself the leader."

He gestured at Thorus, still eying the smith's wounded leg.

"He is, for all intents and purpose."

He eyed Prask back, feeling slightly better to have his helmet's sights between the witch hunter's eyes and his own. 

"So, you've no proof our quest is folly, yet you seek to end it before we've had even the chance to identify a body? Thorus lost three of his children in the raid. We can't let the bastards get away with it, or they'll be back until there's nothing in Bronheim but bones and rats."

Edward shifted again, leaning on the stock of his weapon, other hand resting on a fat revolver holstered on his belt.

"Can you at least tell us _why_ you think we should turn back?"


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Thorus slowly got off his horse and limped over to stand by Edward's side, *"Greetings Witch Hunter, I am Thorus Zeusa, blacksmith of Bronheim and formerly a soldier of the Empire. While I am sure your words are wise to an extent you have no idea the pain we have suffered in the loss of not only our town but our families also. Three of my children still live and are carried as captives by those bastards, and while I do not have proof of this I know it in my heart that they live. Now I repeat what Edward asked, why do you think we should turn back, not that we will."* He smiled and placed his warhammer, head down in the snow so he could lean on it.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

[No Vilhelm, but Thorus may have seen many things, but the witch hunters are the equivalent of the inquisition here. No matter who you are within the Empire, you fear them, end of discussion.]

_"Watch your tone filth!"_ The burly man, Walen Kleindst, yelled, moving his horse forward and pointing the spear at Edward. _"Both of you show your respect to your better.."_ He continued, but was cut off by Prask. _"Walen enough!"_ The two locked eyes for a minute before Walen turned his horse away and rejoined the third man.

Minutes passed before Prask spoke again, this time locking his eyes with Thorus. _"I did not know they took any prisoners herr Zeusa and am sorry to hear that they have taken your children. Most of you have just suffered losses few ever have to see, and for that I will ignore some of your remarks, but tales of the witch hunters are al over the Empire. I know, and you all know what they say, and it is true; with but a word I could have you all branded traitors or order you to leave this be. Were I any other herr Zeusa, your children would be without a father and the rest of the survivors taken prisoner; but I am not, and your quest is not as it seemed."_ Prask turned around, putting a gloved hand to his head before sighing.

_"Had your quest simply been one of revenge, then it would be over here and now; but you seek these vermin not to satisfy some need to kill. You all quest to save children of the Empire from these monsters, your journey is noble, and regardless of the outcome it is one that I see no fault in."_ As Prask finished he got back on his horse, trotting up to Thorus he offered the blacksmith a gloved hand and despite his size, when the two squeezed grips it was the witch hunter who proved stronger. Removing a vial from his belt, he handed it to Thorus, _"The wounds on your leg look bad my friend, the liquid in their is a gift of the archmagos of Altdorf; it will speed up the healing of your leg, but use it sparingly."_

_"We are heading to Chadwarrow, northeast of Nupstedt, in search of information. Should you survivors find yourselves their then seek us out; if we will keep eyes and ears open for these enemies you chase. For now, head north in search of this filth you hunt, for you come from the east, and we from the south and west without any sight of them."_ Before any of you can say a word, the witch hunter and his companions charge off. Walen Kleindst the last of them to leave, staring at Thorus and Edward in disgust before following the other two.

With the witch hunters departure, you have a direction to go after, but the sun is starting to go down and you have injuries that need tending to. Should you set up here for the night to come, or continue forward as you are?


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

OOC: my bad

Thorus was quite shocked at how strong the witch hunter was, he looked so tiny. He took the vial with a smile and nodded at the witch hunter as they all turned to leave, he turned back to the others, *"Well we head north then, but let us make camp first a little ways from here lest the stench of these beasts suffocate us all."* he said to the others. He unwrapped his leg and poured a little of the liquid on his wound, it burned and he clenched his teeth but he knew it would fix him up.


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

'Well he was certainly... formidable. I would suggest if you wish to see your children again you hold your tongue around such people Thorus. So when did you get attacked by the bear? It seems I miss out on all the fun.' Telion walked over to the bear and plunged his blade deep through it's neck. 'Good it;s dead' he mumbled to himself before turning back to the group,' You can never be too sure with such things, a few years back during my travels my group was attacked by a band of Orc's. Many died but we won the fight eventually. No one thought to check the dead bodies and before I could do anything I watched my companion be hacked in two by an Orc we had presumed to be dead. I don't want that happening again. We should get moving right now, staying were we know there to be predators would be foolish indeed.' And before anyone could respond Telion jumped onto his horse and began to move away from the group towards the north.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Thorus got back up on his horse as the others did, his leg already feeling better, *"Alright we move North until it gets dark, then we make camp for the night. After that we ride as far as we can until we can go no longer and need some more rest. Good job today everyone, we worked together as a team to kill that thing and we will need to do that some more if we are to kill those bastards. Let's go." *and he began to move off toward the north with Telion before stopping by Marik, *"Here friend, take this and use it, you need it the most. Once you are done see if anyone else needs some." *and he handed Marik the vial the witch hunter had given him.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Riding north, you trudge onward as the sun reaches high over head and further on as it begins its descent to the ground again. As the sun begins to set, you break through the forest and come across hill lands and a strong river, the very tip of the Mirror Moors.

In the vanishing light, you can see that something had been here before, though in which direction that something had gone is unknown. Tracks lead towards the river to the west as well as up the hill to the east. For now at least, the night has begun to fall and it is time to make ready for the night.

Lucus and Telion, as the group starts to set a fire, you and two others gather what you can so that you can get water for the night.

Marik, as the group goes about its business, now might be a good time to see to your own wounds, whatever they may be.

Everyone else, the fire still needs building and what little you have needs to be set up; then theres the matter of the tracks going up the hill and towards the river. In what little light is left, do you investigate, and if you do which one?


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Thorus took his saddle and bags off of his horse and let it go graze a little ways off. Lupus grumbled at his side and Thorus handed him a piece of salted pork before biting off a chunk for himself. His leg was healing extremely fast thanks to the vial the Witch Hunter had given him but it still hurt regardless and he needed to clean it of his sweat. As the others got the fire ready and Lucus and Telion gathered the water flasks Thorus decided to investigate the tracks, after all Lupus was sniffing them already. Thorus called to the others, *"I'm going to investigate the tracks."*

He grabbed his hammer and rested it on his shoulder as he sauntered down the right side of the tracks following Lupus quietly. Suddenly Lupus sat down and started whining and as Thorus approached he realized the tracks went up the hill they were by and towards the river, the dog didn't know which one to follow. Thorus chuckled a little at his dog's dilema and decided for him as he walked toward the hill, it would provide for a good view of the area and hopefully he would be able to see something of whoever or whatever was here earlier. After that he would make toward the river and check those tracks out and clean his wound as best he could before wrapping it again.

Lupus trotted along at his side now, nose to the ground and ears up listening, ready for anything. Thorus huffed a little as the hill got steeper and made his leg ache and he ate another piece of salted pork to give himself some energy. As he neared the top of the hill it occured to him that he might not be able to see anything, the night was almost upon them and they were near the Mirror Moors that were full of other hills that something could easily hide behind,_ oh well_, he thought, _no harm in checking_. He finally reached the top of the hill and stopped Lupus sitting at his side and his warhammer head down in the dirt as he gazed across the landscape.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Marik dropped down off his horse with a grunt, he used his scythe as a walking aid and moved over too a nearby rock, he leaned against it and let himself slump down too the floor, he drew his knife and put it on the floor next too him as he began too unclip his armour, it took him three minutes too get his chest plate off and left him with only his black shirt on, it had three rips in it where the bear had hit him, he lifted it up off his body and looked at his chest, three claw marks had ripped into him and each was now clotted with dry blood, he took his shirt and ripped the sleeve off of it and began too tie it around his wounds.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Lucus moved over to the nearest tree and picked up a handful of fallen leaves artfully twisting them together to make a watertight container. He began to move after Thorus and Lupus towards the river studying the tracks.
He saw Lupus stop and saw them reach the top. He saw Thorus let down his guard and fear flooded him. He sprinted up the slope raising his staff as he allowed the hand holding the container to fall limp at his side.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Edward yawned widely, moving down the trail a little slower then the others. He stepped over the beginnings of a firepit, and made his way down to the river, intending to refill his waterskins and wash the soot from his face. He noticed a wide track as he walked, and stopped, curious. He placed his own foot in the track, noting even with his armored boots the tracks were still larger.

He heard Lucus begin to run and did so himself, turning around a short bush to get a view of the river's edge and Thorus. 

"What's the deal?" he said quietly, to himself. He pulled the rifle from his back and settled to a crouch, moving forward slowly in case Lucus had some fortune to be right about some unseen danger.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

OOC: guys im on the hill just so you know

Thorus turned to see Lucus rushing toward him with a look of fear on his face and he grabbed his warhammer, swining it up in the ready position. He turned as Edward entered his view and asked what was happening, why did they both look so worried? *"I don't know about you two but I came up here to see if I could see anything of what made these tracks. I felt relatively safe until Lucus ran up here in a flurry,"* He turned toward Lucus, *"What's wrong?"*


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Lucus felt ashamed as he looked around and saw nothing.
He felt his face flush and he looked down at his feet wishing the ground would swallow him whole
He jumped a little as something brushed his foot and he jumped away from Lupus's extended paw
"careful what u wish for he thought"
and he smiled slightly before feeling embarassment soak over him
He looked up and stuttered
"I felt.... exposed... i didnt think you should follow those tracks alone. Your wounded and tired and you could not survive an ambush in your condition. I saw you standing their your guard down and i panicked. I'm sorry you must think im foolish... 
His voice trailed off in a feeble apology
and he picked up the fallen pitcher and unslung his water skin still staring at his feet


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Edward clapped him on the shoulder, taking a swig of his now-filled waterskin.

"Forget about it." he said. "Probably for the best no one wanders around out here alone. After that bear I don't know what to expect."

He nodded at Thorus and headed back towards the makeshift camp, picking up sticks to make a fire.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Thorus put his hammer head down in the dirt again and relaxed,* "It's ok Lucus, I understand what you were thinking, you can stay with me if you like. I'm just taking a look at our surroundings and seeing what I can find, after all we are on a hill, good for line of sight."* He nodded at Edward as he walked away and turned back to look out over the landscape.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Thorus, Lucus, and Edward, you three look around from the top of the hill but see very little. To the north, you can barely make out a few lights from distant villages, slightly to the west of that is the Mirror Moors, some of the bodies of water reflecting what little starlight there is on this moonless night. As far as the tracks are concerned, they make their way up the hill, but go no further, as if whatever made them turned away and left back where it had come.

Marik, you tightin the makeshift bandage around your chest and grit your teeth as the pain blossoms from it. The wound isn't to bad, but if your not careful the cuts from the claw will open up again; though there is that v ial Thorus gave you. It seemed to work wonders on his leg.

Telion, as Lucus all but abandons you to seek out Thorus, you get Dan and one of the other men to help you gather the water from the river. Once their you notice what looks like a large group of tracks having gone by. Could these be tracks from the warband, or maybe just citizens of the Empire having recently traveled through here.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

*"Huh..."* muttered Thorus as he realized the tracks doubled back on themselves. *"Well we won't see anything now with what little light there is tonight.....strange the moon isn't out tonight though, bad omen."* He sighed a little before turning to Edward and Lucus, *"Well lads, I'm going to the river to clean myself and my leg and get a good drink of water. You are welcome to come if you want, but don't worry about me if you don't I'll have Lupus to warn me about anything." * He clapped the two of them on thier shoulders before lumbering toward the river, Lupus a little ways ahead of him.

As he came out from behind a hill and came beside the riverside he saw Telion and Dan a little ways south of him. As Lupus barked happily and jumped in the water Thorus waved to his fellow survivors as he took his bearskin and armor off leaving only his undegarments on, *"Ho!" *The water felt good on his wound, not to mention his tired and sore body, *"You lads should clean yourselves after fighting that filth of a beast."* He let himself lay on a large flat rock that was submerged and somewhat tilted so that his head was above the water. Lupus got out and layed down on the shore and immediately went to sleep on his side, but one ear remained up and alert. Thorus just stared up at the stars and thought about his wife and son he had lost and the other three that were still missing, the fire of vengeance burning in his heart, he would kill the leader of the warband even if his children were not there with them.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

OOC: so did people just forget about this?


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

OOC: No, I think a lot of people are waiting for others to post


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

OOC: I am waiting for something new to happen, all I am doing is collecting water and really the rules say you need to post at least three sentences, and I just can't come up with three sentences about water, it isn't a very interesting subject matter.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

[Perhaps some of you lot should read the updates a bit more carefully; not many out here that could be making tracks after all. Not in as large a group as Telion found. Also, can we put a stop to the out of character chatter? Theres a non action thread still up for a reason.]

Thorus, as you try to lay on the rock, the pull of the water takes you under. Fighting to get out, you go under once more before finding a good footing. As you do get back to shore, you find yourself close to Telion, though more importantly, you think you can make out tracks on the ground, but the darkness of the night isn't helping you much.

Telion, as you and the few with you gather the water, you watch as Thorus gets dragged from his spot towards you. If it puts a smile on your face, your doing well to hide it; might be a good idea for you or one of the people with you to help him while the rest of you finish up.

Marik, keeping your armour off, you help several of the others get the fire going. Gritting your teeth as the pain periodly flares up in your chest.

Lucus, Edward, Marik, and Dan, as you go about your work, getting water, standing atop the hill, helping with the fire. You hear the sound of something large falling into water, mgith be worth checking out.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Lucus drew water carefully refilling his water skins in silence when he saw a shower of spray and heard the sharp slap of something heavy falling into the water. He turned to look at his companions and saw they too had heard the noise. He shrugged before removing his shirt and boots. 
"Anyone coming with me he asked?" before diving deep into the water
It felt cool against his skin and he dived to the depths
He saw a shadow on the edge of his vision and he swam towards it

(OOC: sorry exams have been killing me im back now)


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Thorus saw someone swimming towards him and grasped an outstretched hand before being pulled onto the shore. He took quick breaths as he tried to calm himself, *"Bastard rock...."* he spluttered as he layed sprawled out on the grassy bank. He turned his head to spit some water out he noticed something on the ground, rolling on his stomach and getting on all fours he began to realize that he was looking at tracks but where they went he could barely tell. He suddenly stood up and turned to whoever had pulled him out of the water and the rest of the people on the river bank, *"Lads! I believe I have found something of interest that we should look into once we get some sleep!" *


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Edward sucked his teeth, trying to go over the events of the day in his head. He dropped a bundle of sticks onto the small fire they'd been able to spark.

Something fell with a splash into the water. He instinctively reached for the rifle laying on a stump near the fire.

"Nothing." he told himself. 

He prodded one of the sticks closer to the flames with his boot's toe.

He heard Thorus shout from the bank and he turned.

"-of interest, once we get some sleep!"

Edward yawned widely, turning back around.

"Sounds like a plan." said the Engineer. He pulled off his helmet and set it on the ground beside a log, resting his head on the padded interior.


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

'Out of interest what do you think you have found? Because we best not lose this trail overnight. We have come to far to screw things up over a little missed sleep.' Telion turned away and sat next to Edward warming by the fire.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Marik slowly pulled himself to his feet and rocked back and fore, his head flooding with noises as a trickle of blood slid down his nose and onto his upper lip, Marik walked over to a small rock with water running down it and licked the ice cold liquid of the stone, he smiled as the water slowly slipped down the back of his throat and began to walk towards the river, his ribs cracking against each other with every step.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Thorus pulled himself up to his full height, *"Tracks.." *He stopped as he saw Marik wobbling toward them, *"Let's send a scouting group first a little ways ahead to follow these. We have some injured here that might not make it if they don't get any rest. I'll go."* As he waited for a few others to volunteer he began to put his armor back on.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

"You're hurt." remarked Edward. He rose from his position near the small fire and set his helmet back on. 

"But then again I suppose I can't stop you, so I'll have to come with." he said. "I'm in."


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Marik heard what the others were saying and looked at them with a almost blank expression and smiled saying "Im in i cant let you guys have all the fun now can i?" before weakily laughing.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Thorus held his hand up, *"Marik your injuries are the most extensive out of all of ours. Edward and I will go the rest of you stay and gaurd the camp. Judging by the tracks that went up the hill and then came back down I'm guessing that they know we are chasing them, so they might send someone our way and I want to be ready for it. Edward and I will go and the rest of you will gaurd the camp and get some sleep, we'll be back in a few hours."* Thorus nodded at Edward and then began to follow the tracks.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Lucus pulled himself from the water and dried himself off with the leaves
He saw Marik attempting to follow Thorus
He seized him by the arm as he saw him wincing in pain.
"Come Marik, we need you to guard the wounded at the camp. Take rest while you can. Thorus and Edward can deal with these tracks themselves.'
He nodded to Thorus before snatching up his staff and trying to guide Marik back to the fire.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Thorus and Edward, you both make your way across the river; it proving to be more than a challenge for Edward as the armour becomes like stone in the water and the current is strong. It takes both of your efforts to get across, and even then you are both panting from the effort. Nevertheless, you walk forward a ways, barely able to follow the tracks in th darkness. Just as you two are about to go back to the others, tired and wears as you are, something, or rather someone, catches your eye. Behind you is a large man, tall and heavily built, a helmet of some kind blocks off his face from view. In one hand he bears a large shield and in the other what looks like a morningstar, but you are unsure because of the darkness. Looking at each other, you wonder just what this man wants; though you will haver to make up your minds on what to do as he begins to walk forward, every now and then twirling the weapon in his one arm.

Everyone else, you get the fire going fairly well and pack in for the night before some movement in the distance, in the direction of the hill, calls you attention. From the darkness come a small group of people, one on horseback and the rest on foot. The man on the horse appears to be dressed in very fine clothing, possibly a noble? One of the men on foot steps forward, an armoured soldier, likely this nobles head guard or something based on his leather armour. _"What is the meaning of this gathering? State your business or be off."_ He declares while waiting for an answer, the man on horseback making sure to keep his eyes far above any of you, as if looking at another could make you less of a noble.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Edward panted softly. He wished he'd managed to remove the heavy armor he wore. It proved useful in a melee, or when defending, but the fording of the river was tiring. He looked from Thorus to the large man, swinging something around on a chain, and carrying a vast shield. He swallowed, and cocked the clockwork rifle. 

Edward brought the rifle to shoulder height, aiming it at the man's head, just below the chin of his helmet, a spot he knew to be weak on plate armor.

"Stop, and name yourself." he said cautiously.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Thorus stood up to his full heighth and brought his warhammer up in the ready position, *"Be ready to fire at a moments notice."* He whispered to Edward. *"Name yourself friend and state your business."* The man's silence was unnerving and made Thorus's muscles twitch in anticipation, this man was big like him and on top of that had a shield, he dearly hoped this didn't get out of hand.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Thorus and Edward, the man says nothing as he continue's towards you; and as he gets closer you notice that he is far larger than either of you, the muscles of his bare chest look ready to burst out and the helmet he wears blocks any indication of the face beneath. As he aproaches several yards from you, he brings the shield up and charges towards you, shoulder down and weapon spinning in the arm behind.

(Just to make it clear, this guy is wearing a helmet like som gladiators wore, it completely encloses his head and rests on his shoulders and chest, completely blocking the flesh of the neck. That is not to say that it isn't weaker around the neck, just don't expect any gaurentees of shooting or hitting in that spot and causing as much damage as an unarmoured target.)


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Edward's eyes widened behind the scope of the rifle. He held the trigger down, emptying the small magazine inside of five seconds as six rounds spanked into the man's armored chest and neck. He didn't pause to see if they did any damage, but pulled the short sword from his belt. He crouched lower, trying to cover his unarmored upper arms and legs.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

"What is the meaning of this gathering? State your business or be off."
Lucus stood and moved towards the group. 
He stood alone for a moment and made a quick decision whether to lie
he decided to tell the truth
"A few nights ago our village was raided. Prisoners were taken and objects were stolen. We follow the raiders in an attempt to bring them to justice.  We were tired and weary so we set up a fire in this field. I beg your pardon if it is your field and I hope you tolerate our presence. Any that wish to join us would be welcome."
Lucus became annoyed as the noble continued to refuse to look at him and he reached out to the winds of magic stretching to reach the horses mind
He felt the smallest brush of contact
"Is this man a cruel man" he asked as the horse tossed his mane


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Marik managed to pull himself up and walked next to Lucus and said "If you was wise i would back off under order of the Knights of Morr now i dont give a damn about the land but some of us are injured and they will find the moving hard including me we would much aprecciate any shelter you have to offer" there was a few uneasy moments and Marik began to grow impaitent, his left hand drumming upon the hilt of his sword as he said "Now if you refuse i wish to take you on in a one on one duel for the right to stay".


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Marik and Lucus, the champion of the guard draws his sword, and in reaction the rest of the guard bring down their weapons, a mix of halberds and spears. "You would insult a noble and allow the insane to act as your leader? This world wou-" The champion is cut off as the noble snaps his fingers, finally looking down at Marik.

Pushing his steed forward, the noble circles both Marik and Lucus before finally speaking. _"I have heard of the knights of Morr once before, many years ago. To wear their armour means you yourself are a noble yourself, are you not."_ It was less a statement and more a matter of fact, though some within the knightly orders were low born, many were of noble lineage, his attention back to the honour guard. _"See to their wounded, make ready to return."_ The noble orders and before the guard champion can say anything, the noble puts up a hand. _"I will not disgrace my lineage by showing disrespect to another noble, especially not one who's life is dedicated to one of the knightly orders. Now, you mage, my champion may not be able to recognize someone who speaks with nature but I can. You spoke of objects being stolen by raiders, what are these objects you speak of?"_ He asks Lucus.

Edward, you unload with your rifle on the charging warrior, and try as you might to fire at his chest and neck, this warrior is charging at you shoulder first, the bullets pang into his shield but do little more. Even as you draw your short sword, you don't have enough time to get it out before the warrior is upon you, bashing you aside with the shield while he continues towards Thorus. You hit the ground with a clang of your armour, your arm blossoming with pain.

Thorus, Like a boulder, the warrior barrels into Edward and a blow from the large shield sends him flying to the side. Before you have a chance to say or do anything, the warrior keeps on moving straight for you.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Lucus laughed at the nobles recognition of his talent
"My name is Lucus. I know nothing of the objects stolen by the belonged to two of our number. I suggest you ask them. Sir I thank you for your help for our wonded need attention. Sir, may i ask how you knew of my abilities, though they are limited to nature. This suggests that you yourself are more than you appear at first sight." 
He glanced at Marik trying to ask without words whether he wished the detailsof the objects to be disclosed.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Marik smilled as he realised what he had done, he couldve just helped save his brothers in arms from more travel, Marik patted Lucus on the back and whispered "good work i do not see a need for him to know the stolen objects just yet we shall wait for Thorus and Eward to return before we give any such information" into his ear as he walked over to the other noble saying "I am pleased you have complied may i ask who are you? and what brings you here?" as he rocked back and forth uneasily, a small trickle of blood running down the left side of his mouth.


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

'One of the objects was stolen from me, and the other from Marik. I do not know the value or worth of Marik's object. My object is however of no concern of you and is little more than a family heirloom.' Telion stood watching the Noble hoping he did not see through the lie and realise the worth of the objects.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Edward and Thorus, Before Thorus has a chance to swing his weapon, the warrior crashes into him. However the large man, though unable to bring his weapon about, had been able to position himself to recieve the charge and the two remained locked before Thorus pushed him back and swung out with his weapon and smashing into the shield.

It shattered with a crash, and the warrior grunted before gripping his mace in both hands and swinging it into Thorus's side; making him take a step to the side while clutching the spot.

For now it appears that the warrior is busy with Thorus, so Edward you have time to get back on your feet and help your fellow survivor.


Lucus, Telion, and Marik, Turning to Telion, the nobleman smiled briefly before speaking. _"Quite the opposite actually, it is often the passed down items of a family that are the most important and valuable."_ You notice a glimmer in his eyes as the noble says the final word. Turning to Lucus, _"That depends wholy on what you see dear sir, people often can be more than they appear because others assume to little. As for my name, I am baron Ludvig Holdst of Eslohe. There have been sightings of bandits to the northeast plagueing some of the residents of the outskirts, we have been trying to find them, and instead have run into you."_

_"Now I have given you the courtesy of my name, I would respectfully ask that you do the same."_ the baron says, more to Marik than anyone else.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Marik let out a grin at the baron saying "I am Marik, Knight of Morr and servent of Sigmar" he turned and walked towards Lucus saying "do _not_ tell him anything he does not need to know" he walked towards Telion and said the same thing before walking off down towards the river, his knife gangling losely at his side as he approached the fast flowing water, he did not trust the new comers however kind they had been.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Edward blinked rapidly, clearing the stars from his vision.

"Gods." he said quietly. He dragged himself up, noting the long mark where the warrior's shield had banged off his chest plate. He picked up the short sword from the ground near him, and stood up. 

Edward blessed Thorus for being a big man; he didn't like to think of the outcome had he been alone. He shook his head one more time, and his vision cleared. He raised the sword and slashed at the back of the warrior's knees.


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

Telion stood next to Marik as the conversation continued. He was increasingly feeling like the third wheel of the conversation. When Marik then started ordering him about he had just about had enough. This knight was ordering hi about when it was Telion that had housed the man back at the village. Silently wondering what had caused this change in roles Telions face began to look more and more pensive as his cast his gaze towards the distant horizon. He began to walk away, and as he turned his head and called out 'My name is Telion Arkrite, and as you say, there is more to some people than meats the eye.' And with that he turned and began to walk off towards Marik.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

As Thorus saw Edward slash the warrior's knees from behind he gathered himself, lowered his shoulder and charged into the warrior with all of his strength, knocking him to the floor. As the warrior hit the ground Thorus swung down with his warhammer and the man's head, a warcry on his lips.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Lucus liked and disliked the noble in equal measure. However the mention of bandits caught his attention. He attempted to catch the nobles eye yet he seemed to be soley interested in Mariks retreating back
He felt his temper flair and he decided to catch the nobles attention

"My name is Lucus, Priest of sigmar, and that is all I wish to disclose
However as you said there is more to people than meets the eye
I see you only care for nobility and therefore I will disclose one more thing to you"
He paused
"You spoke of bandits. they may well be those we seek. Can you give us any word of them?"


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Lucus, Baron Holdst lazily turned his attention to you, _"They are a group of vagrants that escaped the jailors of Grossfurre several weeks ago. Rumour has claimed they are making their way towards Eslohe and I would be remiss in my duty as baron of the land if I allowed such a thing."_ Snapping a finger, the leader of the guard marched to Ludvig's side and the baron whispered something to him before he turned to the other guard and began to bark out orders to make ready to leave.

Pushing his horse forward, the baron made his way to the river where Marik stood. _"Lord knight, my men and I are returning to my grounds for the night; I request that you and these travelers come with me. We could speak further on your hunt and of what it is you seek to reclaim."_


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Marik looked up at the noble, saying "I can not leave without my friends once they return i may come but until then i suggest you seek no further into my lost possession that is my buisness and no one elses got it?" he knelt down next to the water and ran his fingers across the surface, a small peepble dislodging from its hidding place and slowly bobbing down the river, a small fish following behind it like a exotic dog.


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

'Well he may not want to accept your offer, but I have been on the move for over two days. I might look like a simple peasant but with my background I am used to a comfortable life, with a luxury that I am sure you cannot even hope to match. If your offer is open to me I would like a wash, some clean clothes and a nice comfortable bed.'


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

(Looks like in my previous update I forgot to include the part for Edward and Thorus.)

Edward and Thorus, the warrior rolled out of the way of the hammer just before it pounded into the ground. Before you can wrench it free of the earth the warrior had already reached for Edward, taking a slash across the arm, and grabbed the smaller man by the neck and slamming him into Thorus; tossing both men away and leaving the hammer in the ground. Getting himself up, the warrior kicked Edward in the stomach, cracking armour but luckily little else though the pain was great, before turning to the fallen Thorus. The warrior now stood in between you and your hammer, and he was still armed, though the blood loss from the cuts were showing some effect as the last action of this warrior had been more sluggish, but not by all that much.


Marik and Telion, baron Ludvig stares at the night for a moment longer before turning to Telion. _"Aye herr Arkrite, my offer extends not only to the lord knight but you and the others as well. Though I must confess confusion, you claim that you live or lived a life of luxary beyond what I can offer and yet you and I have never met before. It is rather rude to make such assumptions after all."_ He finished with an odd smile, looking over the others of the group before looking back at his own guard who had remained silent all this time. _"Felix, select three of your best to remain here with the lord knight. If he intends to wait for his other companions than I want men with him so that they can get to us in this dark."_ The baron orders before turning to the rest of the Survivors.

_"The rest of you, make yourselves ready, we are making way for Eslohe in a few moments."_ As he finished, Ludvig turned to Telion once again. _"Now herr Arkrite, once we arrive I would request that you and I speak in private about this item of yours. It might only be valuable as a family keepsake but I would still prefer to know more before I make any decisions of my own."_


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Lucus was relieved by the offer of a warm bed and some new clothes yet he felt uneasy about Thorus and Edward's fate. He moved next to Marik and muttered
"I will stay with you. I think we should go after them, they have been gone for a long time"
He shifted the staff to his left hand and looked around and whispered
"what do you think of the baron"


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Edward gasped as he brought himself up on his elbows, his vision swimming. His helmet was gone, somewhere, and his sword was stuck point-down in the dirt.

"Melee combat is for Orcs." he groaned, quoting his father. He wrenched his blade free of the dirt, wincing as the cacophony of tiny pains from his injuries hit him. 

Edward stood up, watching the warrior turn to face Thorus. He looked around, trying to think quickly. 

He grabbed the short pistol from his boot, and ran at the man, kicking him in the back of his leg to reopen the sword wound, and tossed the blade to Thorus in one move. As he scrabbled away from the warrior, having to desire to repeat the last outcome, he fired the two shots the snub pistol held at him.


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

'I find that the luxuries of a Noble are too often steeped in ostentatiousness and grandeur. I can say that the luxury that I speak of is peace and tranquillity in a land far beyond the borders of the Empire. That is a luxury that I am sure that you cannot even hope to best. But then again a nice feather pillow will be heaven enough for me.'


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Marik nodded at the Baron and turned to Lucus saying "I do not know i suggest we watch his men as much as i appreciate his gesture now we should get on the move if we are to find our friends" he tapped Lucus on the shoulder and turned towards the four men assembled saying "I hope you can keep up with this injured man!" before turning and running off into a nearby bush.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Thorus grasped theblade that Edward threw at him and without hesitation charged the warrior, he was obviously getting sluggish due to his wounds and now was the time to strike. A head on attack would surely see himself almost killed so Thorus made a feint attack at the warrior's open stomach hoping he would go for the block so that he could bring the sword up and under the helmet for the kill.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Thorus and Edward, Thorus you make the feint and the warrior falls for it, but as you try to stab his head the blade bounces off his helmet. (Its one of these: http://www.esford.com/AH6203b Gladiator Helmet III.jpg) He backhands you away, but not before you stab him in the side with the knife, burying it up to the hilt in his flesh. As you fall to the ground, the warrior stumbles back a step, his own weapon falling to his feet. All his attention seems to be on the knife sticking out of his side.

[He is still in Thorus's way to get back at his hammer, but the morning star is now at his feet. Edward, you are still behind him, while he is stunned now might be the best time to get Thorus's hammer and finish this warrior off.

Marik and Lucus, you run towards the bush and three of the baron's guards follow, quickly catching up to you and halting you. "My lord, what are you doing, are we not supposed to be waiting for your other companions?" One of them asks, if you didn't know better it would seem like despite their light leather armour and halberds they were able to move as if they were moving with no weight at all.


As Lucus and Marik run away and three of the guards give chase, the baron and the rest of the survivors make their way to his estate without another word.

[Since Zond has made his leave, I'll be taking over Telion for now unless he says otherwise; hence the lack of update for his character.]


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Marik looked upon the man saying "why wait when we can go and find them?" the man looked at him and was about to say something when Marik cut in again "i do not know who or _what_ you are but let me asure you you will not be able to slow me down of my friends are in trouble i need to rescue them" he turned to Lucus and awaited to see if the man would add anything else.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Edward tossed the spent pistol away, scrabbling for purchase as the warrior stumbled first towards him, then towards Thorus. He saw the shortsword sticking out of the man's side. He scrambled to his feet, placing a boot on the warhammer and using the heavy armor to yank it from the dirt, gasping as the massive weapon came free.

"Man's an ogre." he said to himself, thinking of how Thorus hefted the weapon seemingly weightlessly.

The warrior's back was turned, and a smile came to Edward's lips as he swung the massive weapon with all his weight.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Thorus hit the floor with a gasp and saw the warrior drop his weapon to the floor, pre-occcupied with the sword in his side, he saw Edward heft his warhammer up and prayed to the gods that the tiny blacksmith had enough strength to take this beast out. He groaned as he pulled himself to his feet as quickly as possible, he needed to get that morning star in case Edward's swing proved fruitless, and cursed himself for letting his warhammer get stuck in the dirt. 

He grasped the morning star in his fist and, seeing Edward's strike going for the man's head swung the weapon with both hands at the warrior's bare chest.


OOC: i just realized how messed up this guy's body is going to be once both weapons hit lol


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Lucus shrugged. Marik had said it all
"Follow the tracks
They will lead us to our friends"
He twirled his staff slowly and moved away keeping his eyes fixed on the tracks


----------

